# A drawing i draweded



## [M]artin (Aug 25, 2010)

Well... tempers, i draweded a short story.
Tell me what you guys think










































So that’s how I turned up here.


----------



## gumphfy (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny little drawing, keep it up.

On an unrelated note: I hope for your sake (English being your first language) that you're kidding about "draweded". The past tense of to draw is drew...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 25, 2010)

I came here in a similar fashion.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 25, 2010)

gumphfy said:
			
		

> *On an unrelated note: I hope for your sake (English being your first language) that you're kidding about "draweded". The past tense of to draw is drew...*


*SEE THIS THREADhttp://gbatemp.net/t250251-a-story-i-wrote*

Hint: Yeah, I was kidding.


----------



## prowler (Aug 25, 2010)

gumphfy said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note: I hope for your sake (English being your first language) that you're kidding about "draweded". The past tense of to draw is drew...QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Aug 25 2010, 08:46 PM) I came here in a similar fashion.


People don't know how to have fun anymore


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 25, 2010)

BTW, there's no words or text in it whatsoever, so your interpretations, confusion, complaints are welcome here.

And excuse the sloppiness, I was sketching too fast and too hard, shat this out in a couple of hours just for gits and shiggles.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't know that you liked Mercedes so much.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2010)

Comic > Story.





*Edit:* Illustrations are gud-damn awesome!


----------

